# Two Questions Related To My Graduation



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello guys!
Back in these forums after a long time. Feels good 

So, I completed my class XII with 78% marks in aggregate (ISC Boards) this year. But PCM was just 62% with Maths at a measly 55/100. Clearly, I'm bad in Maths (Calculus and Trigonometry deserve a special mention here ) and frankly, PCM doesn't really interest me much and it has never been my strong point. However, I'm very good in Computer Science and especially love programming (in languages that have been taught to me at school and those that I learned off the internet). I scored 96/100 (40/40 in programming sections) in Computer Science, and as such I plan to do B.Tech. in CSE. I'm very interested in all the tech stuff and would especially love Android development and theming.
By the way, English is my strong subject too.

Now, my first question to you guys is: Should I really be doing engineering considering how bad and disinterested in Maths I am? I have seen the syllabus and know that Maths is required a lot, so I'm considering my survival in engineering. But I do love programming. So what do you suggest? Should I go with B.Tech in CSE? What other options do I have for graduation?

My second question is: What is your opinion of Amity University Lucknow Campus?
Understandably, I couldn't clear JEE Mains (Score 77) and didn't get a good rank in UPSEE (38809 Gen.). Neither did I have any luck in VIT, SRM or Manipal. As a result I had to apply in Amity University. And since I live in Lucknow, the Lucknow Campus was the most obvious choice. I got interviewed and Voila! I'm in. I have to pay the fees by 12th of August. But my mother is worried if it is even approved by the UGC! Also, digging deep here on this pdf, against Amity University Uttar Pradesh, it is mentioned that a matter is pending in the Hon'ble Supreme Court. Do you guys know about it? 
So, what do you guys think about it? Should I accept their offer? Any other options? Suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 10, 2014)

Since you have done XII, you should already be knowing all the maths that will be there in Engineering. I had a classmate who come to diploma after XII, and he was scoring 96-98 without even studying. BE has Probability, derivatives, integration and few more of such things (dont remember all of them ATM).

Since you have not done diploma, you will have to start from 1st year in BE (students with diploma can directly go to 2nd year, where they can stay away from horrible subjects like physics & mechanics which are 1st year subjects)

you will have Maths 3, 4, & 5

if the syllabus is not changed.

ps: this is my opinion supposing computer science and BE are equal.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 10, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Since you have done XII, you should already be knowing all the maths that will be there in Engineering. I had a classmate who come to diploma after XII, and he was scoring 96-98 without even studying. BE has Probability, derivatives, integration and few more of such things (dont remember all of them ATM).
> 
> Since you have not done diploma, you will have to start from 1st year in BE (students with diploma can directly go to 2nd year, where they can stay away from horrible subjects like physics & mechanics which are 1st year subjects)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info bro. But won't I have I to do these PCM subjects in diploma too.
And I'm getting admission in Amity University. I'd like your views on it too.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm also getting admission in Chandigarh University. Any reviews?


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 10, 2014)

Imperial_Raj said:


> Thanks for the info bro. But won't I have I to do these PCM subjects in diploma too.
> And I'm getting admission in Amity University. I'd like your views on it too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I am from Mumbai, so dont have idea about those.
what means PCM subjects?


----------



## seamon (Aug 10, 2014)

If you are good in English, you can try giving SAT on October 11 and see how much you can get. If you are able to get a good score, you should be able to get admission in some good college in USA, if you are interested that is.

You can get admission in Purdue University what that board percentage(if you SAT score is high). Purdue is arguably better than IIT Kanpur and Kharagpur. 

I am saying this because I doubt graduating from Amity will net you a good job.

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> I am from Mumbai, so dont have idea about those.
> what means PCM subjects?



PCM=Physics, Chem and Maths.

- - - Updated - - -

Also @OP , be careful of the fees of US univs.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 10, 2014)

Imperial_Raj said:


> Thanks for the info bro. But won't I have I to do these PCM subjects in diploma too.
> And I'm getting admission in Amity University. I'd like your views on it too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



You have Physics in Diploma (1st year) & BE (1st year), no chemistry.
Maths is there in Diploma & BE as well


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 11, 2014)

Two of my friends had the exact same problem as you are in, back in 2009.

I think you do not know what the syllabus is in any CSE or BCA(I'm adding this) or Diploma course. _Math is very much a requirement._ Just know this. Though you wouldn't be dealing with Calculus that much because it is not practically required in understanding any CS concept *but* you *will* be needing it to pass exams. That's the problem. My friend was beyond annoyed to study those topics which literally had no use in the rest of his course. Usually, the CSE curriculum is geared more towards the probabilistic and discrete nature than continuous (as in Mechanical where you need to understand heat transfer and those topics).

Do one thing.

Go through the syllabus of CSE but don't get overwhelmed too much. If you just work hard for long enough you'll make it. After all, the Math isn't going to last beyond your III semester so relax. I'll go through that a little while again.

Now, as for doing it or not is totally your call. Look, you'll need at least something on your resume and that is all. Beyond that it is your grasp of the subject which matters. Do note that Math will chase you everywhere. That is just a fact. Though you'll have a harder time grinding through CSE course than any other. So prepare accordingly.



seamon said:


> I am saying this because I doubt graduating from Amity will net you a good job.



^Now you don't need to worry about this at all. I understand where that concern is coming from. FYI, ECE students have gotten placed in companies like Ford. CSE students usually have a lot more to choose from. The cream, of course, is Microsoft but do note that placements is always a testing time for anyone. Mass recruiters like Accenture and HCL usually hire in large numbers but then again no private university can boast a profile as good as NITs or IITs. Therefore, most are level headed.

That concern is not baseless either as there have also been, just like other universities, cases where students raised dissatisfaction with the placement department of Amity.

MAE department has had the opportunity of getting a visit from companies like Brahmos. Placements isn't a problem. Getting one is. There are so many students that competition is stiff. In other words, companies want just the cream of the crop. But that's the situation everywhere.

To be on a safe side, you have to maintain good grades. I know I sound lame, but that was what happened to both of my friends. One was in CSE while other chose ECE. The situation with ECE is a bit funny. Most of them sit for CSE companies as well. Then there is a huge sh*tload of students coming from IT as well. So the ratio for student to job is quite high.

Another bad thing about Amity is that *TCS* & *Accenture* have blacklisted Amity. You *cannot* apply even off-campus. Just pointed this out because you should know this before joining them.

Amity is UGC recognised *but* it is not AICTE approved at the time my friends were studying. No, that's not a problem because a university doesn't needs to get that approval if it is UGC recognised. My only concern is, why did they have problem with the UGC ? What's the story behind it ? I find it a bit fishy but you know what, students just complete their course, get placed and say goodbyes. Makes no difference to their professional lives. unless they were looking to graduate from a top of the line school. My CSE friend is currently working in Wipro, Bangalore after 6 months training in Chennai. So that isn't a problem.

You would have been in a better situation had you secured admission in VIT, Vellore. IMHO that is a better one. But no point thinking about it now.

Also, attendance is huge problem in Engineering courses. Else you won't be able to write exams. In Amity, it is a strict 75%.

Of course, you always apply off-campus so if you know of somebody in the workforce. It helps. Seriously, it *helps*

About the Math problem. I think they might still be sticking to the same syllabus and books. IIRC, for Physics, stick to _Satyaprakash Publications_ and for Maths, you might be suggested _'Engineering Mathematics' by 'Hari Arora'_ because that guy is the Math HOD there 

All in all, if you are just looking to get a job. Then make sure you,

1. Maintain at least a 6.5 CGPA (**very** important)
2. Intern from a very good company (not that important)
3. Take your final year project seriously (I was damn serious) (That single subject costs nearly 15 credit units. You'll learn about it when you join them)

So, don't waste time. Just join a course. Work hard. But don't forget to work on your programming skills as well 

....also, do note that I was referring to Amity, *Noida* Campus and not the *Lucknow* Campus. FYI, many students all over India(Amity campuses) come over to Noida for placements as well. The Noida campus is the main campus.

*PS* I, too, scored a 96/100 in my boards years ago


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 12, 2014)

^^ You the man! Thanks a lot for such a wonderful explanation, bro. It really helps relieve all the pressure.
Also, I'd like to add that I would prefer to do a Masters (M.Tech or MBA) after this, so the placement scenario does not matter much to me. Only if I get a good job after B.Tech, I'll drop post-grad. I was only concerned about the legality and validity of my degree.
Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> If you are good in English, you can try giving SAT on October 11 and see how much you can get. If you are able to get a good score, you should be able to get admission in some good college in USA, if you are interested that is.
> 
> You can get admission in Purdue University what that board percentage(if you SAT score is high). Purdue is arguably better than IIT Kanpur and Kharagpur.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll try to give the SAT. But, I guess, since job after B.Tech is not really an issue, I'll join Amity.


----------

